# I miss EA Games Janes WW2 Fighters



## oakarff22 (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anyone out there in cyberland know of or hear that EA Games is re-releasing it's late 90's Computer Sim Janes WW2 Fighters? All in All, I thought it was one of the best Flight sims of the time and included a lot of realistic Physical characteristics of the P-51, P-47, P-38, ME-109, FW-190 and ME-262.

Is anyone still playing this sim?

Just askin!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2007)

You might want to ask this question in the "Avaiation Gaming" section. I know I yearn for the days of "Hellcats Over the Pacific,".


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I also need some updates for that.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 13, 2007)

Agreed. Great game. IL2 is a great series, longer lived than Janes. 

I think Janes just bailed from the whole scene. I don't think they sold as many as they wanted to. Also had one for the US Air Force. Pretty good games.


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 14, 2007)

I still play it on ouer old computer Great Game play it all the time!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, great game; still play it all the time (at least once a week; I prefer the Axis missions). 

I also have the even-older Fighters Anthology from the early '90's, which includes Navy Fighters and ATF Gold. And I actually like WWII Fighters better than MS's Combat Flight Simulator 3, which is set in similar circumstamces.


----------

